# I Purchased A Wireless Video Security System Today



## coolidge (Feb 6, 2016)

Some weirdo keeps coming onto my property when I'm away, it happened again today. The creep seems to be getting more bold, it used to be every couple of months now its like weekly and in broad daylight. So okay fine I purchased a 4 camera wireless video security system today at Best Buy, lets see how the fool likes getting cuffed and booked.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/lorex-4...hite/5958023.p?id=1219662988224&skuId=5958023


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 6, 2016)

buy a shot gun and a shovel too?


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 6, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan.  But I gotta ask, if you're not there, how do you know the weirdo was.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 7, 2016)

You will need to try and place a cam where it has a close view of the driveway if you hope to capture the plate number. 720 res is barely enough unless you are pretty close. Hard to prosecute without proper ID. Unless of course, you know who it is already, then you just need a good face shot. This can get a little complicated legally, so be careful and thorough.

If you use motion triggered recording, and have a camera pointed at the street/road, be sure and set up the blockout zone to prevent inadvertent recording of daily traffic. You can also add separate IR flood illumination if what the cameras furnish is marginal. And remember that you will need access to power for each camera for its power supply, but the power cables can be extended if needed, provided the right wire size is used. They don't draw much current, but when the IRs run (at night only they come on) they triple or better in demand. I use 18/2 for power extensions up to 200 feet. I install quite a few cameras so might be able to help if you have questions.

And just for general information, you cannot install these for anyone but yourself without a security license. That's most states I believe. I know it is in Texas. Thanks to the Homeland Security Dept, that is the way it is.


----------



## coolidge (Feb 7, 2016)

Tony the system is for the entry areas of the house, out near the road I'm going to put a game camera up on one of the trees. My guess is the video security camera signs will be enough to back this weirdo off.

Jim so here's what the weirdo has been doing. My garbage can and recycling bin will be sitting proper near my driveway when I leave, they were already emptied garbage day was yesterday. So I leave this morning for like 45 minutes and when I come back someone had dragged the big recycling bin way up in the yard about 20 feet from the road and flung it over, you could see the drag mark on the ground. My garbage can was tossed about the same distance in the other direction and the lid was laying in my driveway. I mean you have to have a screw loose to do something like that right its weird. This is like the 5th time this has happened, and a few weeks ago I left to go to a doctors appointment and when I got home my garbage can was gone, stolen. So somebody is screwing with me for whatever reason. Bottom line nobody should be trespassing on my property and messing with my stuff.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 7, 2016)

OK.....That's WEIRD!


----------



## extropic (Feb 7, 2016)

Interesting thread. Please let us know how the process progresses.

Those sorts of behaviors can be very annoying. Having the cameras will probably aid your peace of mind even after the current problem is resolved.

I used to live in Santa Barbara, CA and had my mailbox battered three time over at least as many years. Turns out it was a common High School prank at the time and probably not personal. My mail box was wooden and in the form of a cabin, with a faux cedar shingled roof. I think it stood out as an attractive target. Standard black metal boxes seemed to get passed by. I concocted many ideas to put some of the burden back onto the perpetrator(s) but none were implemented (so I wouldn't have to go to jail).


----------

